# How to convert a pin-base CFL socket to a screw base socket in can light?



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I've learned that the pin base lamps (mine) have the transformer built into the fixture
So you are into more then just changing out the socket


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

You don't say your location, but California has an energy regulation called Title 24 that requires lighting in kitchens to be energy efficient. Screw in fluorescent bulbs do not meet this as they could be changed out for regular incandescent bulbs. You may not be allowed to change to a less efficient fixture.


----------



## zpm (Jan 6, 2009)

Jim Port said:


> You don't say your location, but California has an energy regulation called Title 24 that requires lighting in kitchens to be energy efficient. Screw in fluorescent bulbs do not meet this as they could be changed out for regular incandescent bulbs. You may not be allowed to change to a less efficient fixture.


California has a bunch of pin heads in Sacramento. They create stupid regulations like this, but its OK that Wal-Mart is open 24x7 and has all their lights on and maybe 2 customers in the store at 3am. You're paying for the electricity so do what you want. Sincerely Yours, A Bitter Over-taxed Over-regulated Citizen.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

zpm said:


> California has a bunch of pin heads in Sacramento. They create stupid regulations like this, but its OK that Wal-Mart is open 24x7 and has all their lights on and maybe 2 customers in the store at 3am. You're paying for the electricity so do what you want. Sincerely Yours, A Bitter Over-taxed Over-regulated Citizen.


So you live in CA & haven't heard of the rolling brown-outs ?
In addition on resale the homeowner may be stuck with paying someone to swap out the lights again to meet code


----------



## secutanudu (Mar 15, 2009)

Scuba_Dave said:


> I've learned that the pin base lamps (mine) have the transformer built into the fixture
> So you are into more then just changing out the socket


This true for normal fixtures too (as well as recessed)?

I have a fixture I love, but I hate the fluorescent lights that go in it (pin-based socket). Never even thought to try and swap it out...


----------



## frenchelectrican (Apr 12, 2006)

Yeah even a normal surface mounted luminaire some will have factory wired flourscent ballast and pin socket.

But IIRC there is some leeway if you have G10 or G26 base you may change wattage but it will still be flourscent but the ballast will be in the base.

but multi pin base square shape it pretty much delcated. unless you change ballast.

Merci.
Marc


----------



## secutanudu (Mar 15, 2009)

frenchelectrican said:


> Yeah even a normal surface mounted luminaire some will have factory wired flourscent ballast and pin socket.
> 
> But IIRC there is some leeway if you have G10 or G26 base you may change wattage but it will still be flourscent but the ballast will be in the base.
> 
> ...



Thanks, Marc.

Is it tough to just remove the ballast and convert it to an incandescent socket?


----------



## frenchelectrican (Apr 12, 2006)

secutanudu said:


> Thanks, Marc.
> 
> Is it tough to just remove the ballast and convert it to an incandescent socket?


Unforetally that is true due there are few items are diffrent between the indentscent and flourscent luminaire especally with recessed luminaires they are diffrent by day and nite especally the indentscent will have termal switch inside the can itself while flourscent verison it kinda toss up depending on manufacter but they will have thermal protection on the ballast itself that is a manitory item.

Merci.
Marc


----------



## secutanudu (Mar 15, 2009)

The one I had in mind is a semi-flush mount fixture, not a recessed...


----------



## frenchelectrican (Apr 12, 2006)

If possible if you can take a photo of it myself or other electricians in this fourm can able indentify if possible to convert or not.

Merci.
Marc


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

Fixtures are rated for ability to dissipate heat, often expressed as bulb wattage and here it is fluorescent wattage. The fixture as it stands is equipped to accept only a specific bulb (lamp) or maybe a choice of two or three and there might not be a maximum wattage label . If you retrofit the fixture with a screw in socket, there will be a fire hazard if the next homeowner puts in an incandescent bulb even within the maximum stated watts. An incandescent bulb gives off more heat than a fluorescent of the same wattage.

Modifying any fixture voids the UL or other safety rating.


----------

